# Should i buy?



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

I I'm kinda new to this forum so hi I came across a gravely tractor and I am considering buying I don't know a model and would like to find out. 

I know it has a zenith carburetor and a wico Magnito thanks anything is helpful


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

bwgad96 said:


> I I'm kinda new to this forum so hi I came across a gravely tractor and I am considering buying I don't know a model and would like to find out.
> 
> I know it has a zenith carburetor and a wico Magnito thanks anything is helpful


Welcome to the forum, bwgad96. Could you post a picture of this tractor to help us identify it? Also any frame tag numbers would be good. Bye


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I would not buy it. That is a old Gravely powered L-8 tractor. Engine parts can be hard to source or expensive or both.


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok thanks I talked to the man and he said if I don't buy it he is gonna take the deck of and sell it for scrapetal. I guess that's my kinda thing rescuing ideas from the crusher


----------



## bwgad96 (Mar 18, 2012)

Things sorry


----------

